# Official Preseason Game 2 Thread: Chicago @ Memphis 7:00pm CSN-CHI



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Preseason Game 2* 








*VS*









*2005 Regular Season Record*
*Chicago Bulls (47-35) (20-21 on road) @ Memphis Grizzlies (45-37) (26-15 at home) 









FedEx Forum, Memphis, Tennessee, Wednesday October 12th, 2005
Chicago @ Memphis 7:00pm CSN-CHI*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Duke-6'9-DENG <> G'town-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*Arizona-5'10-STOUDAMIRE <> Temple-6'6-JONES <> Florida-6'8-MILLER <> Barca-7'-GASOL <> Memphis-6'11-WRIGHT*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> Charlotte-6'5-BASDEN <> G'town-6'9-SWEETNEY <> Villanova-6'10-ALLEN*

*---*






























*Minnesota-6'1-JACKSON <> Duke-6'8-BATTIER <> Purdue-6'8-CARDINAL <> Syracuse-6'9-WARRICK*


*Individual Team Leaders (Memphis Regular Season 2k5/ Bulls Preseason):*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td>
</font></td><td>*Grizzlies*</font></td></tr><tr>
<align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 17</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 17,8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 14</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Lorenzen Wright 7,7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Ben Gordon 4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Damon Stoudamire 5,7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>5x tied at 1 (Eddie Basden)</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Brian Cardinal 1,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>3x tied at 1 (Randy Holcomb)</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 1,7</td></tr></table>

*Season Series*







vs








*2005 Record against Grizzlies*
96 @ 88
94 vs 86
2-0

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*2400 points Jackpot*


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

wow, that was a fast sticky miz!


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I hope Othella does not start tonight . He is a worse rebounder and defender than Eddy


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I kinda cringe when I see our "key bench players". No Duhon. No Noce. No Songalia. No Thomas (is he hurt - anybody know?)


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i expect scotty to rest noch, du, darius until they are 100% ok, no reason to risk something


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It would be a better move to start Basden at the 3 than it would be to play Deng, Noc, or Thomas too much.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> It would be a better move to start Basden at the 3 than it would be to play Deng, Noc, or Thomas too much.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Basden is generously listed at 6'5" and not fit to play sf unless we are using a three guard lineup. I would think that they would use Deng and then spell him with Kasib Powell when they need to.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Darius Miles Davis said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a better move to start Basden at the 3 than it would be to play Deng, Noc, or Thomas too much.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

audio for tonight's game?audio league pass?plz help


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pau Gasol has a cool beard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Refs need to relax.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We're playing sloppy right now. Gordon lost control of the ball, similar to what he was doing last year. Too many fouls.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Sweetney already two fouls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Early foul trouble for Sweets it looks like. Maybe he's getting tired?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon and Deng aren't hitting their jumpers.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Sweetney 3 fouls now. Very concerning.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

3 fouls in like 3 minutes.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Who said Sweetney couldn't stay on the court cause of fouls?
What, 3 by the 6 minute mark of the 1st quarter when he didn't start isn't that fast..


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Skiles wont tolerate that. He either fixes the foul problem or he will be watching from the bench.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

i know it's just the preseason..but the bulls don't look improved at all


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Who said Sweetney couldn't stay on the court cause of fouls?
> What, 3 by the 6 minute mark of the 1st quarter when he didn't start isn't that fast..


:laugh:

Yeah........


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sweetney is going to quickly find himself in Skiles' doghouse if he keeps fouling like that.

Its a little disconcerting that memphis has already attempted 12(!!!!) FT's and we have attempted none.

Edit: Until just now.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk with 3 turnovers

:sour:


there are stats being streamed at espn and nba.com


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I suspect its just sheer laziness and being out of shape on the part of sweetney too. There's just no excuse for that kind of fouling.

That draft pick had better net us a quality big man this coming offseason, or this trade will quickly look one-sided.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> I suspect its just sheer laziness and being out of shape on the part of sweetney too. There's just no excuse for that kind of fouling.
> 
> That draft pick had better net us a quality big man this coming offseason, or this trade will quickly look one-sided.


it already does...

dumping the ball into eddy gets us easy points EVERY time...

we already LOST on this trade


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Just watching the game and not the score, I wouldn't be able to tell you we were only down by 4.
Kind of ugly.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> I suspect its just sheer laziness and being out of shape on the part of sweetney too. There's just no excuse for that kind of fouling.
> 
> That draft pick had better net us a quality big man this coming offseason, or this trade will quickly look one-sided.


Theres no doubt in my mind that we will be drafting a big man with the pick.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm still holding out hope for the draft pick....but the players we got in return... :banghead:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Deng has some excellent moves. That was a nice shot.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben gordon out with 3 fouls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Deng has some excellent moves. That was a nice shot.


That was a great move.
Silky.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

So far from what I have seen Deng looks like he hasnt missed a step from being out with an injury.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

What is the status on Nocioni and Duhon?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tyson obviously didn't work on any post moves this summer...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Tyson obviously didn't work on any post moves this summer...


I think we should prepare ourselves for the reality that the best he could EVER hope to be is a ben wallace type. This is not a bad thing, but he will always be a liability on offense. And he has nobody to blame but himself.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

We have 3 points, nearly halfway through the 2nd quarter.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> We have 3 points, nearly halfway through the 2nd quarter.


Krakken, you didn't put me on your list yet!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I swear Johnny Red Kerr was just humming along to Usher.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our post offense is Ben Gordon chucking 3's. Fortunately dude can shoot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC 1-6 FG(all layups). It just amazes me how his finishing ability has improved one tiny bit in 4 years. Have the coaching staff EVER worked on his O in practice? 

And the scrubs(Holcolm, Basden, Powell) are really painful to watch. These people can't even dribble the ball. Skiles finally had some mercy and pulled them out.....it was getting embarassing for both the players and the viewers.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

I haven't seen anything from Basden so far that makes me think he deserves to be in the rotation. Looks more like an inactive list guy to me.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Malik Allen smells.

Bad


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So far none of these scrubs the Bulls brought in for a look look like they deserve a roster spot.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Krakken, you didn't put me on your list yet!


Its done.

And [email protected] :laugh:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

does it seem like we miss duhon a lot right now? I cant see the game unfortunaately

...and you guys gotta remember the core of our bench is gone, maybe that's why the bulls havent seen improved (noch, du, and songaila)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Aesop said:


> I haven't seen anything from Basden so far that makes me think he deserves to be in the rotation. Looks more like an inactive list guy to me.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweetney starting with Chandler for the second half. Let's see if he can improve on his first half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LOL Damon taking a charge from Sweetney. Brave man.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sweetney immediately picks up another foul.

THis is getting comical.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I know it's only the second pre-season game and some guys are out but the early returns aren't looking too good.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The idea that I didn't get league pass is looking better and better.

Good thing my football team looks good this year.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk looks clueless running the point.

Our O on the whole looks pretty sorry. Struggling to make basic passes.

Get healthy, Duhon.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Hinrich, 0 assists and 6 TO!

This is an ugly boxscore!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the overall team play is definitely a product of it only being preseason. I think maybe 3 guys out there know what they're supposed to be doing at any given moment(Ben, Kirk, Luol). Everyone else looks like a zombie, which means they are thinking too much and not playing.

Sweetney on offense has no idea what to do if he's not in the post. It's obvious he won't be able to play with Tyson at the same time, for the same reasons Eddy never played well with Tyson. Tyson wants to get on the block, and that leaves Sweetney on the outside, which he sucks at.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Kirk looks clueless running the point.
> 
> Our O on the whole looks pretty sorry. Struggling to make basic passes.
> 
> Get healthy, Duhon.


Kirk's not clueless, he's careless. He's never been good at games that don't matter. He's going at half speed and it's obvious. He just wants to get through without an injury. Maybe work on his 3's.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweetney can't pass. Tyson can't catch. What a frontcourt!


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Another one for Sweetney! 
Fortunately, this is the best time of the season to have 5 fouls in 10 minutes or so...


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

sweets is pullin down the boards like an uncurried dish

.....anyway


does it seem like we miss duhon a lot right now? I cant see the game unfortunaately

...and you guys gotta remember the core of our bench is gone, maybe that's why the bulls havent seen improved (noch, du, and songaila)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Machinehead said:


> Malik Allen smells.
> 
> Bad


If someone could explain how a guy who's 6'10" can shoot 2-14 through 2 games, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Nice move by Sweets.... 

Nice D by Jermaine Jackson too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Future said:


> Nice move by Sweets....
> 
> Nice D by Jermaine Jackson too.


 yup. nice move again.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Future said:


> Nice move by Sweets....
> 
> Nice D by Jermaine Jackson too.



seems like we're makin a comeback.... any chance jermaine jackson makes the team? is jackson > basden?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Jackson is outplaying Basden so far.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

S***

we were within 1!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like we gotta get the New York out of Sweetney(Charles Smith)


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

spongyfunny... will u have game highlights for us to be able to dl? thanx


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Make a F'N layup


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> If someone could explain how a guy who's 6'10" can shoot 2-14 through 2 games, I'd appreciate it.



I think Metereology plays a part 

Hurricane Malik 

He blows 

Bad


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> spongyfunny... will u have game highlights for us to be able to dl? thanx


 no, I just got home.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

There was no postgame either. Went straight to a taped bears report before the White Sox won..


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

We should be in for some real zingers from Skiles tomorrow. The first unit was atrocious tonight.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

No one to set the tone tonight .Last night Tyson stepped up and I think that boosted his teammates up right out of the gate but tonight EJ and Might mouse set the tone and we had no one to match it.I dont think preseason is about wins or losses but you wanna see who is raising their games and has improved .


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

So to people who watched the game, how did Warrick look tonight?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I ordered that comcast channel specifically to watch the game. The Bulls offense was really bad. Again, Hinrich & Gordon couldn't hit the broadside of a barn, Hinrich turned the ball over like 6 times. I think we had nearly 25 turnovers in that game and probably as many fouls too. Tyson was much more low key this game and didn't get as much done. Deng was probably the player of the game for the Bulls. The best guys the Bulls put on the court were Deng, Jermaine Jackson, and Sweetney (and Sweetney didn't have a great game). Sweetney scored 10 points but he was only 3-10 and in early foul trouble. He did pull down 13 rebounds but the Bulls are going to have to get better at feeding him in the post if they want him to score. It seems like we are having a lot of trouble passing into the post. For part of the game they actually had Sweetney playing high and CHandler playing low which seemed strange. Sweetney didn't get any assists but he was definitley passing and sharing the ball. Basden was once again unimpressive. We didn't see any Pargo so ge may have tweaked something last game. Malik Allen tweaked a hammy and left the game after being once again unimpressive. Harrington played a solid game. I was impressed with Jermain Jackson and IMO he should make this team. He is 6'5" and atheletic with real sg skills, he plays defense, isn't afraid to attack the basket. I have to say, I would cut Eddie Basden to keep Jackson if we had to, I think he offers more of what the Bulls need, I hope Skiles agrees. Also Randy Holcomb continues to play pretty well, he is 6'9" about 235 and a sf, so I don't know if he has a place on this team but it seems to me that he is better than Basden. Powell is still a straight up cut IMO. The Bulls actually made a run from about a 15 point deficit to come back in the 4th led by Jermaine Jackson (who pretty much ran the team in the 2nd half) and Sweetney. They got it close and almost pulled out an upset. I will be very curious to see how well the Bulls play when they have everyone available. Not having Duhon, Nocioni, Pike, Songalia, and Pargo certainly is missing a lot. Honestly, so far it looks like Duhon should be starting in the backcourt with Kirk and Gordon continue to come off the bench.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> So to people who watched the game, how did Warrick look tonight?



Warrick looked pretty solid. He had one spectacular dunk, played solid defense, got to the line once or twice, flashed some atheleticism.


----------

